# Dawg Paradise



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Just found out about this place not far from me. It looks so cool!

Dawg Paradise, Dog Boarding, Luxury Pet Boarding, Doggie Daycare, Michigan City, LaPorte, Westville, Chesterton, Valparaiso, Crown Point, New Buffalo, Chicago - Home Page for Dawg Paradise

It's something I would seriously consider for my dogs as opposed to boarding.


----------

